# "Evening Casual Attire"



## rkbishop (Aug 4, 2006)

My husband and I are attending an 10 year high school reunion, and the invitation calls for "Evening Casual Attire." What should each of us wear?


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Without knowing where you are from,

I would guess he should wear a sport coat, either a polo shirt or dress shirt, and khakis. If you are at a really nice place, or if he likes, he could add a tie.

That invitation does not give you much to go on. I suspect a lot of men will feel it permits jeans.

I don't know what you should wear.


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman (Jun 16, 2006)

Tough one to decode. I've never seen "evening" put together with "casual" before. "Evening", to my mind, means white or black tie, but that clearly is not the intent here. "Casual" rules that out and, to my thinking, also eliminates suits. I'd go jacket and odd trousers with a dress shirt. Wear a tie. If no one else is, you can take it off or leave it on at your discretion. This should put you in a well-dressed position.

One caveat on the elimination of suits. They may mean that suits sans tie are acceptable. If you're comfortable sporting this look, go ahead. It's not a look I sport myself, but I think it is neither more nor less dressy than jacket and odd trousers.

EDIT: When I went to my 10 year reunion, my good friends and I had a bit of a luau ahead of time and went in chinos and aloha shirts. We are some of the few graduates who are likely to wear suits regularly. For our comfort, we were the envy of every guy there who, when compelled about twice annually, puts on his too small shirt with ill-fitting jacket and strangle-knotted tie. I don't, however, necessarily suggest this approach for your gathering.

EDIT #2: I just noticed that, unusually enough for the forum, that you are, in fact, a she. Apply advice above to the he. As a lady, you can wear just about whatever you please. To compliment your man in his jacket and trousers, I'd wear a nice skirt and top or sundress (if it's a warm weather affair) and shoes comfortable for dancing.


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

I've given up on this. "Casual" is, like, casual. "Casual" with a modifier as in "evening causal," "business casual," "golf casual," "country club casual" or "who flung dung casual" is jacket no tie. No exceptions. Tie is optional but not required and fewer that 50% will arrive wearing them and only around a third will leave with them--and they're the ones going home early.


----------



## gng8 (Aug 5, 2005)

My thought is you should call the person who organized the reunion. Find out what this person was thinking. I guaranty you that you will not be the only person to make such a call.

As I recall my 10th reunion was the last big party reunion. After that they get more sedate and baby sitters become the reason to leave early.

Have fun. We get old too soon.


----------



## kitonbrioni (Sep 30, 2004)

I guess no flip-flops or shorts and a recent bath.


----------



## acidicboy (Feb 17, 2006)

funny, i was just watching this old movie last night:



you should NOT get any ideas from there.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I recently attended a 40th reunion with my wife, for which the invitation called for evening casual attire for the Saturday evening activities. We both wore seersucker. She wore a peach/white stripe jacket, with a white, knee length skirt and I wore a blue/white stripe sportcoat, with khaki trousers, OCBD w/rep stripe tie and chestnut captoe shoes. Many came to the dinner wearing very casual attire, resulting in our being pointed out as being the best dressed couple at the event...attention that I would have preferred to avoid but, I am glad we dressed as we did, none the less.


----------



## qasimkhan (Sep 24, 2003)

"Evening casual" gives you NOTHING to go on, so a lot depends on the part of the country and the location (type of restaurant or facility). Evening casual at the beach is a lot different than evening casual at the best restaurant in town.

Steve


----------



## rkbishop (Aug 4, 2006)

The reunion is being held at the Hilton on a Saturday night in Dallas, Texas.


----------



## qasimkhan (Sep 24, 2003)

At the Hilton, I would say dress shirt and slacks would be "evening casual" if you want to look nice. Depending on the temperature, you could add a light, odd jacket or sports coat. If you don't mind being a bit sloppy (presumably not your goal since you asked your question on a clothing forum), a nice knit shirt and chinos should work. A tie is clearly out since the invitation says casual.

Steve


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman (Jun 16, 2006)

Disagree, slightly, Steve-Bahadur. I don't at all believe that casual rules out a tie and I would wear one, but a casual one, i.e. madras, bright colors, etc. rather than a staid one such as foulard, repp stripe et hoc genus omne. Certainly a jacket.


----------



## Daywalker (Aug 21, 2005)

In my book, casual means no tie. If I had to guess at evening casual, I would go with Navy blazer or sportcoat, mid-grey trousers, a white shirt, burgundy shoes.


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

A suit for your husband, and a little black evening dress for you.


----------



## de5021 (Jul 30, 2006)

A great sport jacket,contrasting pair of Italian slacks, (skip the khakis)colorful sport shirt (long sleeves please] coordinated pocket square,Italian loafers (no socks)Perfect summer casual:icon_cheers:


----------

